# Pre War Ladies Schwinn World I had to buy



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 1, 2021)

for 40 bucks I had to go pick this up... this must be what it is like living back east!!! everyone should search San Francisco Bay Area Craigslist for Schwinn. for extra giggles have them posted by highest price first.  WTF!! (why the face) ...   prices are nuts here.

the guy who had it said it was 1941 based on some internet research, thankfully he did no research on parts prices🙂

rims say Superior by the valve stem. I did not see a name on the kickstand. one old pedal, I think is a mens. one cheap replacement.

rear fender is Chrome and bolts to the axle with stamped braces that have screws and nuts holding the braces rather than rivets.. I think the fenders are later braces earlier..  welded on seat clamp, holes in the chainring, I notice the fork is different than my 1950 Fork. headset as well. I don't know if they show up on the pics, but much of the original box pinstripes are still here. I thought it was a repaint before I saw it. ... badge is missing.

my favorite part? about 20 minutes before I found this on Craigslist I inquired about a mens frame for sale in a photo in the So Cal bike swap post. frame was sold but then I asked about a lightweight chain guard also in the pic ... pre war bolt on $60 bucks (plus shipping)... (and it did not come with the rest of the bike) .. I need a maroon or violet 50's 60's one right now so I passed. for some reason, I thought there was no chain guard at all on this bike. must have been looking at the holes in the crank gear.

took it for a little spin, 40 PSI and the tires (not Schwinn) did not explode yet and it has been an hour so I'll call them good. coaster brake needs an overhaul... I have rebuilt 2 or 3 which makes me an expert now.

G57853 serial #

do these parts look like 1941? can anyone tell me anything about this HEAVY basket? what about the wheels with SUPERIOR on them ..  what about the kickstand?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 1, 2021)

very strange corrosion on these wheels. they are magnetic. so not "regular" stainless. not steel either I don't think. my pickled brain can't remember the name of the alloy I read about here .


----------



## lounging (Jun 1, 2021)

....


----------



## prewarmachine (Jun 1, 2021)

Nice score for $40. Love that the box pins hanging on. Cool bike!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 1, 2021)

lounging said:


> Post war buddy




thanks pal. I was speaking of World War II.


----------



## lounging (Jun 1, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> thanks pal. I was speaking of World War II.



thank you for enlightening me...🤪


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 1, 2021)

this is my bike right here I'd bet. from the 1941 catalog. every lightweight in the 1941 catalog has the fender braces mounted on the axle. every lightweight in the 1946 catalog has the fender braces mounted on the tab on the frame like they have until they stopped making real Chicago Schwinns. 

welded on seat clamp.....  the 1946 catalog mentions the bolt on clamp as easily and cheaply replaced. I have not seen a post war lightweight with axle mounted fender braces and a welded on seat post clamp. not saying there wasn't any, but your reply gave me no information. 

as a bonus, here's Roy Rogers and Trigger on his 1946 Schwinn.


----------



## lounging (Jun 1, 2021)

my bad.  I was going by the rear drop outs


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 1, 2021)

1941 was the first year as far as I can tell for this one piece crank and forward facing dropouts. I think learning all these useless things is part of the fun. I thought they started this frame in 1938 with this crank.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 2, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> 1941 was the first year as far as I can tell for this one piece crank and forward facing dropouts. I think learning all these useless things is part of the fun. I thought they started this frame in 1938 with this crank.



The actual rear fork end drop outs started on the 1940 models and the one piece cranks were used from day one on the 1939 New Worlds.  😉


----------



## HARPO (Jun 2, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> very strange corrosion on these wheels. they are magnetic. so not "regular" stainless. not steel either I don't think. my pickled brain can't remember the name of the alloy I read about here .




Maybe Nickel plating...


----------



## HARPO (Jun 2, 2021)

Here on Long Island, buying is Hit or Miss. I get lucky when sometimes, like with this 1941 Schwinn.
It had been on Craigslist for over a month at $250, and then slowly the price started coming down a little. I went to his house (_back in January of 2019_) to see it, and finalized the price at $125. Its been in my basement since, untouched.

I found out from fellow cabers that it has quite a few "one year only" parts on it. As of now, it's the oldest Schwinn I have.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 2, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> The actual rear fork end drop outs started on the 1940 models and the one piece cranks were used from day one on the 1939 New Worlds.  😉



 I have been looking at the catalogs trying to figure al this out. seems as though they push the 3 piece crank bikes much more in the catalogs


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 2, 2021)

Had a 41 World boys bike and it had a Miller kick stand. Yours looks like a Miller, too. Square top plate and massive bolt are signs of a Miller but should have name on top plate. Maybe reversed?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 2, 2021)

jimbo53 said:


> Had a 41 World boys bike and it had a Miller kick stand. Yours looks like a Miller, too. Square top plate and massive bolt are signs of a Miller but should have name on top plate. Maybe reversed?



 I'll have to take a closer look.


----------



## Pondo (Jun 2, 2021)

Hard to find cool bikes at decent prices in the Bay Area, or anywhere near there for that matter.   Great find!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 2, 2021)

after owning it for 15 hours I have decided the basket is too cool, along with those thin pinstripes so I will leave it like it is except get it riding and stopping as it should. just clean things up a bit, someone already did some cleaning.  looks like they carried big rocks in the basket for the past 80 years.... I put a 1950 front fender on it I had that sort of matches. one tire went flat overnight.

under where the head badge was is a really cool blue. I bet this paint could buff back to that color, but there is no way to do it without destroying the pinstripes.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 2, 2021)

Very neat find! Love these lightweights!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 2, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Very neat find! Love these lightweights!



I have 3 of them now. 3 and 3/4's actually. started with a sad little 1960 _RACER._


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 2, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I have 3 of them now. 3 and 3/4's actually. started with a sad little 1960 _RACER._



I’ve had a few over the years, but they never stick around... Till I picked up my ’41 Men’s New World. In process of cleaning it up. Love these bIke’s.


----------



## gkeep (Jun 2, 2021)

Wow, that is a really cool old basket and the blue on blue pins, like to find a boys with that paint job. Make a nice rider for a cruise down the Alameda Creek Trail! Congratulations and another great light weight.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 3, 2021)

gkeep said:


> Wow, that is a really cool old basket and the blue on blue pins, like to find a boys with that paint job. Make a nice rider for a cruise down the Alameda Creek Trail! Congratulations and another great light weight.



that color really pops when it is nice. under where the badge was shows the true color.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 5, 2021)

Post


RustyHornet said:


> I’ve had a few over the years, but they never stick around... Till I picked up my ’41 Men’s New World. In process of cleaning it up. Love these bIke’s.



 Post a photo of your bike


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 5, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> Post
> 
> Post a photo of your bike



It’s all tore down right now for clean up and removal of the red paint. But this is before.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 4, 2021)

rebuilt the coaster brake and front hub. put 2 new tubes in the maypop tires and removed the rear fender so now it is a rider. put some pedals off a ladies 1950 bike only to find they need some love to spin right. man these women's seats are uncomfortable.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 4, 2021)

jimbo53 said:


> Had a 41 World boys bike and it had a Miller kick stand. Yours looks like a Miller, too. Square top plate and massive bolt are signs of a Miller but should have name on top plate. Maybe reversed?



it was a miller kick stand, just the words were all rusted over. I put it on my 1943 men's bike since I don't plan of riding this one too much.


----------

